# High resolution pictures of JF-17



## Manticore



Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
23


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Manticore

will post more later

if any one has saved some high def pics of jft , plz post 'em 
thankyou!

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## laiqs@mi

thank you for posting such marvolous pics. 
I love this bird


----------



## houshanghai

thx feiyang COW(&#22899;&#20035;&#29275;&#65289;,who is a chinese Professional Photographers of Spain

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Pak_Sher

Nice pictures. Thank you for sharing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tangent

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
What is the the purpose of the "swelling" ? Has it to do something with air flow to the engine or to prevent radar waves hitting turbine blades( and "illuminating" the aircraft)? or something else ?


----------



## Manticore

Tangent said:


> What is the the purpose of the "swelling" ? Has it to do something with air flow to the engine or to prevent radar waves hitting turbine blades( and "illuminating" the aircraft)? or something else ?


 
The Inlet Far ahead of the airplane, the speed of the air relative to the engine is equal to the airplane's flight speed. Our air volume enters the inlet and slows down considerably. A well-designed inlet will straighten out the flow, leaving it uniform and without much turbulence. This is important because compressors and fans need to be fed distortion-free air. Supersonic inlets, found on many military jets, are usually much more complex and use shock waves to slow down the air.[1]


The overall inlet design, called a diverterless supersonic inlet or DSI, moved from concept to reality when it was installed and flown on a Block 30 F-16 in a highly successful demonstration program.

The new inlet showed slightly better subsonic specific excess power than a production inlet and that verified the overall system benefits of eliminating the diverter. Test pilots remarked that military power settings and thrust characteristics were very similar to standard production F-16 aircraft with the same General Electric F110-GE-129 engine. Considering the overall goal of the flight test program was to demonstrate the viability of this advanced inlet technology, the results were excellent.

The DSI bump functions as a compression surface and creates a pressure distribution that prevents the majority of the boundary layer air from entering the inlet at speeds up to Mach 2. In essence, the DSI does away with complex and heavy mechanical systems.

The DSI concept was introduced into the JAST/JSF program as a trade study item in mid-1994. It was compared with a traditional "caret" style inlet. The trade studies involved additional CFD, testing, and weight and cost analyses. The new inlet earned its way into the JSF design after proving to be thirty percent lighter and showing lower production and maintenance costs over traditional inlets while still meeting all performance requirements.


Diverterless Inlet The F-35's diverterless inlet lightens the overall weight of the aircraft. Traditional aircraft inlets were comprised of many moving parts and are much heavier than newer diverterless inlets. The diverterless inlet also eliminates all moving parts

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Manticore

http://dc339.*******.com/download/Kdt7E9Xp/tsid20110812-102814-5f20e813/5213302777_a992a4ed02_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

http://dc254.*******.com/img/peU1pGa8/0.5701777990635756/5213303145_136b4e4451_b.jpghttp://dc254.*******.com/img/Kdt7E9Xp/0.14231073671739214/5213302777_a992a4ed02_b.jpghttp://dc254.*******.com/img/xqflb6Ly/0.3864891378926344/5213896150_cb92020707_b.jpg

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Thanks, great pictures, keep it up.


----------



## Manticore

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mosamania

This is one of the most beautiful aircrafts I have ever seen.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Zabaniyah

Awesome looking jet!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Desert Fox



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Desert Fox

ANTIBODY said:


>



So far that is the best High Resolution picture of the JF-17 that i've seen!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Tangent

ANTIBODY said:


>


Can anybody explain the phenomenon / principle behind the white trails from aerodynamics point of view.
(I can only tell that there is good amount of moisture in air.)
These trails looks good , but what does it means for the plane.
e.g two planes flying under same variables and one of them produces "trails"( i even don't know what is the proper word for these) and the other doesn't. What can be inferred from this. Is one plane more maneuverable than other? If yes, which one.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Abhishek_

^Wingtip vortices - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Tangent

Abhishek_ said:


> ^Wingtip vortices - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Thanks Abhi !


----------



## thinga

xtreme quality shiny pics


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## nForce

hey..nice pictures!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 01:57 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:54 PM ----------













---------- Post added at 02:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:57 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 02:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:13 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 08:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:21 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## agentny17

ANTIBODY said:


>


I love this fighter, wish Egypt can purchase is it. TOT would be ideal... If Egypt decide to go for this brird, would we expect more training and exercises between Egypt and Pakistan ?


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> I love this fighter, wish Egypt can purchase is it. TOT would be ideal... If Egypt decide to go for this brird, would we expect more training and exercises between Egypt and Pakistan ?



Most likely yeah, but don't Egypt and Pakistan already exercise together (Bright star)? Regarding TOT i think it depends on the number of Aircraft EAF is planning to induct, but that's if the deal is official.


----------



## agentny17

SilentNinja said:


> Most likely yeah, but don't Egypt and Pakistan already exercise together (Bright star)? Regarding TOT i think it depends on the number of Aircraft EAF is planning to induct, but that's if the deal is official.


That is actually true, but i completely forget about that... I have a question, why don't the Muslim countries conduct some kind of full scale exercises together every 2 or 3 years ? Won't that help them improve and learn from eachother ? In a diff. country every time........ I want Egypt to get it no matter what, but it would be even better to get TOT, could be the base for jets industry in Egypt. Egypt will need more than 200 for sure, if they decided to go for it. I really like this Jet, been following it for more than 2 years now, and i am glad its manufactured in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

well a lot of your countrymen on this forum , critisize jft and say that they will be buying su35 in huge numbers aswell as more non bvr capable f16s , so we are a bit confused -- they are severely underestimating the jft and size it up by seeing only the prototype1

i hope you can post a video from my side on the arabic forums, my jf-17 evolution video --- thread [with video ] with the same name present in the jft mil. aviation subforum!

ive google translated a few arab forums bro , and they also had some mixed views , i wouldve loved to answer them however i am not a member there


----------



## agentny17

ANTIBODY said:


> well a lot of your countrymen on this forum , critisize jft and say that they will be buying su35 in huge numbers aswell as more non bvr capable f16s , so we are a bit confused


To be honest with you, i have seen only one Egyptian member here so far, and he really lives in his own dreams about us buying this or that, but why would you even care ? People are diff., and have prefernces, and some just like big names, and don't like change, you understand ?.. As for the official Egyptian stand, i am pretty sure that the Egyptian military showed some interest in this Air craft, so i am sure they saw something good about it, agree ? I am sure they know way better than me, and other Egyptian members on here, and they were interested, not sure if their is any progress on the deal yet thu..... I admire this air craft a lot, and wish Egypt can get it, it will only improve as well.... And my father's take is almost the same as mine, and he is a retired pilot for the Egyptian air force, but he is very interested in TOT as well.


----------



## agentny17

ANTIBODY said:


> well a lot of your countrymen on this forum , critisize jft and say that they will be buying su35 in huge numbers aswell as more non bvr capable f16s , so we are a bit confused -- they are severely underestimating the jft and size it up by seeing only the prototype1
> 
> i hope you can post a video from my side on the arabic forums, my jf-17 evolution video --- thread [with video ] with the same name present in the jft mil. aviation subforum!



I don't have an account in any Arabic Forums, i can only view and read threads, but for some reason they always reject my membership, i am assuming its because i live in the US, and thats all 3 famous threads. But i know one Pakistani guy who always posts on Arabic forums, i am pretty sure you know him, his name is Imran Khan, he always posts on arabic forums.


----------



## Manticore

hahhaha , yes he is apparently heart broken and wont login there no more!~


----------



## agentny17

ANTIBODY said:


> hahhaha , yes he is apparently heart broken and wont login there no more!~



He shouldn't... Big problem in our culture is people we call "half educated people", they think because they read couple of articles, or a book or two, they can judge anything and anybody and make important decisions, insteand of trying to learn more. Its an even worse problem with religious cleric, who grow a beard and read a book or two, and they think they have all the knowledege in the world, and about everything, and theu ONLY have the absolute right. Education is a key for us to improve....... Getting back to the Imran Khan, i don't think he should feel bad, just ignore people who just talk and argue for the fun of it, not to learn more. We have a saying in Egypt, when a dog barks, no body cares or respond to it. Worst thing in the world is a massive ego, with no power, talent, or education.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Desert Fox

agentny17 said:


> He shouldn't... Big problem in our culture is people we call "half educated people", they think because they read couple of articles, or a book or two, they can judge anything and anybody and make important decisions, insteand of trying to learn more. *Its an even worse problem with religious cleric, who grow a beard and read a book or two, and they think they have all the knowledege in the world, and about everything, and theu ONLY have the absolute right.*



We also have our fair share of such people. 



agentny17 said:


> Education is a key for us to improve....... Getting back to the Imran Khan, i don't think he should feel bad, just ignore people who just talk and argue for the fun of it, not to learn more. We have a saying in Egypt, when a dog barks, no body cares or respond to it. Worst thing in the world is a massive ego, with no power, talent, or education.



Try convincing him lol.


----------



## agentny17

SilentNinja said:


> We also have our fair share of such people.
> I know,i its the problem of every Muslim nation. I sometimes feel that they wanna make us hate Islam on purpose. They NEVER EVER talk about important and benfcial stuff. We have great learning, teaching in our religions, but they never talk about it. They limited religion to a beard, Galabya, Hijab, and entering the bathroom with your right leg, and not allowing women to work or drive, just absurd.
> 
> 
> Try convincing him lol.


I will try, lol


----------



## Imran Khan

as per ninja bro invited me here i would like to say you guys are its pics thread   

BTW yesterday some of my saudi friend send me link of that nice arabic forum which i left mr AMIR PORAH is joking there on us commenting things here happen and shear links of my posts to show my old friends i am devil lolz . and as per he slap pakistanis time to time here .

i left the Arabic forums because of many reasons but major reason is i have no more blood for burn heheheh. i must admit they are nice they are kind friendly and that forums are nice places i still miss them and remember them with nice words .but members there need to learn alot before post many have own agenda to feed young and never shear true info with links or news .and yep i leave that nice place because many old members make scenario by them self and feed to young guys which young charge little more and speared all over .also discussion move around nationality base and hate jailusy many other issues without a logic or talk one liners troll on every issue if as i was single pakistani so if i have to discuss some issue with one member on topic many others just help his co brother by flame troll insults jokes so i think i left .

btw for example

mid 2010 i open thread for complete info of mirage rose 

some ask me egypt mirages upgraded there
i reply with link that yes and egypt provide us in year 2000 parts for f-16 in exchange.

in end 2010 they use in every thread we provide part to world look we give to pakistan .

in early 2011 they comment that paf use 10 years their parts 

in mid 2011 they use Pakistani F-16 was on mercy of them .otherwise it was unable to fly .

when i try to remember them that dear i was the one who shear with you that we sign in 2000 contract for f-16 parts and 2001 sanctions was finished so its not big deal or time .we was not on mercy of anyone we use our own parts then turkey provide few times .

they make it troll war zone insults joke a massive trolling attempt and harm thread with joke fun and mess . so that time i think better to left then waste time simply i ask management to ban my id they suspend it .

MY PERSONAL VIEW is we have nothing to be jailus insult troll or joke on each other .reality is reality and we have only common thing ISLAM . we should understand that we have no arms race no common borders no same region no same goals no same enemy no same friends . we are two nations which live 5000km away from each other connected with islam .why on earth we have problem? just because we use Internet lolz .hehehehehe 

i have no bad feelings i just talk on issue and it my right to talk .

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## agentny17

Imran Khan said:


> as per ninja bro invited me here i would like to say you guys are its pics thread
> 
> BTW yesterday some of my saudi friend send me link of that nice arabic forum which i left mr AMIR PORAH is joking there on us commenting things here happen and shear links of my posts to show my old friends i am devil lolz . and as per he slap pakistanis time to time here .
> 
> i left the Arabic forums because of many reasons but major reason is i have no more blood for burn heheheh. i must admit they are nice they are kind friendly and that forums are nice places i still miss them and remember them with nice words .but members there need to learn alot before post many have own agenda to feed young and never shear true info with links or news .and yep i leave that nice place because many old members make scenario by them self and feed to young guys which young charge little more and speared all over .also discussion move around nationality base and hate jailusy many other issues without a logic or talk one liners troll on every issue if as i was single pakistani so if i have to discuss some issue with one member on topic many others just help his co brother by flame troll insults jokes so i think i left .
> 
> btw for example
> 
> mid 2010 i open thread for complete info of mirage rose
> 
> some ask me egypt mirages upgraded there
> i reply with link that yes and egypt provide us in year 2000 parts for f-16 in exchange.
> 
> in end 2010 they use in every thread we provide part to world look we give to pakistan .
> 
> in early 2011 they comment that paf use 10 years their parts
> 
> in mid 2011 they use Pakistani F-16 was on mercy of them .otherwise it was unable to fly .
> 
> when i try to remember them that dear i was the one who shear with you that we sign in 2000 contract for f-16 parts and 2001 sanctions was finished so its not big deal or time .we was not on mercy of anyone we use our own parts then turkey provide few times .
> 
> they make it troll war zone insults joke a massive trolling attempt and harm thread with joke fun and mess . so that time i think better to left then waste time simply i ask management to ban my id they suspend it .
> 
> MY PERSONAL VIEW is we have nothing to be jailus insult troll or joke on each other .reality is reality and we have only common thing ISLAM . we should understand that we have no arms race no common borders no same region no same goals no same enemy no same friends . we are two nations which live 5000km away from each other connected with islam .why on earth we have problem? just because we use Internet lolz .hehehehehe
> 
> i have no bad feelings i just talk on issue and it my right to talk .


I feel you, and sorry if you were insulted or anything, but it happens, and you shouldn't worry about it. One respectful Pakistani memeber here made a lot of fun of Egyptians, and Arabs in general, and he thinks that i would be bothered by stuff like that. I really think he wanted me to insult pakistan in return, and just start fighting over stupid stuff, that won't change facts. I just let it go, i don't care for nobody's, i am here to learn, because i am no expert by no mean, but i also no that most people here are the same, and wanna learn too...... As for exaggerating, i think its very common in all military forums, and Arabic forums specifically, and Egyptian peopel to be more specific, but it doesn't hurt, you know, i guess its the pride in our blood, lol. People need to come to reality at the end of the day, because is really bad to over rate your power, you won't get better if you do, that is what i believe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jango

agentny17 said:


> That is actually true, but i completely forget about that... I have a question, why don't the Muslim countries conduct some kind of full scale exercises together every 2 or 3 years ? Won't that help them improve and learn from eachother ? In a diff. country every time........ I want Egypt to get it no matter what, but it would be even better to get TOT, could be the base for jets industry in Egypt. Egypt will need more than 200 for sure, if they decided to go for it. I really like this Jet, been following it for more than 2 years now, and i am glad its manufactured in Pakistan.



That is a good idea. So , that everybody can share their techniques and experiences. Especially Pakistan, Turkey and Egypt. These countries are experienced.

But then again, there would be problems with the saudis bringing the eagles, you bringing your falcons and us ours. But this should be exercised. Especially now that you have ( will hve) a democratic government.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

agentny17 said:


> I feel you, and sorry if you were insulted or anything, but it happens, and you shouldn't worry about it. One respectful Pakistani memeber here made a lot of fun of Egyptians, and Arabs in general, and he thinks that i would be bothered by stuff like that. I really think he wanted me to insult pakistan in return, and just start fighting over stupid stuff, that won't change facts. I just let it go, i don't care for nobody's, i am here to learn, because i am no expert by no mean, but i also no that most people here are the same, and wanna learn too...... As for exaggerating, i think its very common in all military forums, and Arabic forums specifically, and Egyptian peopel to be more specific, but it doesn't hurt, you know, i guess its the pride in our blood, lol. People need to come to reality at the end of the day, because is really bad to over rate your power, you won't get better if you do, that is what i believe.


 
its ok dear i have no any problem what people say abut me .let them talk and i have no any bad feelings inside . in fact i try to explain each and every hting with news links pics videos and other material . i never try to lie or over come on any one with false proud or my personal wished . in fact i try to learn anf teach them abut pakistan and its defense industry its culture people and every thing what i can do . i wrote many threads for complete facts and info abut pakistan like f
jf-17 al-khalid mashaq k-8 agustas POF PAC products missile nuclear program rose project j-10 .but what if someone even don't know abut product and comment on things on &#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; even he dont know . its ok i am better here and yes we a dreamers but at night .

still i am thankful that platforms which allow me to explain my view and never ban me once

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## agentny17

nuclearpak said:


> That is a good idea. So , that everybody can share their techniques and experiences. Especially Pakistan, Turkey and Egypt. These countries are experienced.
> 
> But then again, there would be problems with the saudis bringing the eagles, you bringing your falcons and us ours. But this should be exercised. Especially now that you have ( will hve) a democratic government.



I don't think their will be any problems, AS LONG AS our governments were elected by the people. The people already know that we share the same history, will share the same future.

---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------




Imran Khan said:


> its ok dear i have no any problem what people say abut me .let them talk and i have no any bad feelings inside . in fact i try to explain each and every hting with news links pics videos and other material . i never try to lie or over come on any one with false proud or my personal wished . in fact i try to learn anf teach them abut pakistan and its defense industry its culture people and every thing what i can do . i wrote many threads for complete facts and info abut pakistan like f
> jf-17 al-khalid mashaq k-8 agustas POF PAC products missile nuclear program rose project j-10 .but what if someone even don't know abut product and comment on things on &#1578;&#1601;&#1608;&#1602; even he dont know . its ok i am better here and yes we a dreamers but at night .
> 
> still i am thankful that platforms which allow me to explain my view and never ban me once



Great then.. How did you even register to an Arabic Forum ? Those Arabic websites never accept me, always rejected for some reason. Does location has to do anything with it ?.... Also, who is that guy in your avatar ?


----------



## Imran Khan

agentny17 said:


> I don't think their will be any problems, AS LONG AS our governments were elected by the people. The people already know that we share the same history, will share the same future.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:39 PM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Great then.. How did you even register to an Arabic Forum ? Those Arabic websites never accept me, always rejected for some reason. Does location has to do anything with it ?.... Also, who is that guy in your avatar ?



i simply register as others lolz may be you are wanted there .or may be your IP has some issue try to send massage dear to admin .

abut this man he is akhter abudle rehman EX-chief of ISI .

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Akhtar_Abdur_Rahman

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 07:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:17 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

[


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Can we get some of these in wallpaper size??


----------



## Manticore

tareymareyikmarzi said:


> Can we get some of these in wallpaper size??



http://www.defence.pk/forums/milita...-need-photoshop-experts-jf-17-wallpapers.html
you can ask najam here


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

This ship is just so pretty, I think, anyways - I really can't wait for the ISRT and retractable fuel probe and the Chinese engine, to be fitted and we can move on.

I'm not big on "Multi-role", the whoe thing is "suspect" as far as I'm concerned and I think we should welcome this aircraft with purpose or role fitted equipment and capablility

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Asfand

Alhamdolillah Pakistan is producing its own jet planes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

High Definition Pictures Of JF-17

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unicorn

muse said:


> This ship is just so pretty, I think, anyways - I really can't wait for the ISRT and retractable fuel probe and the Chinese engine, to be fitted and we can move on.
> 
> I'm not big on "Multi-role", the whoe thing is "suspect" as far as I'm concerned and I think we should welcome this aircraft with purpose or role fitted equipment and capablility



The latest Chinese J10B does not have a retractable fuel probe. How are you assuming that JF-17 block 2 will be different.


----------



## houshanghai

agentny17 said:


> To be honest with you, i have seen only one Egyptian member here so far, and he really lives in his own dreams about us buying this or that, but why would you even care ? People are diff., and have prefernces, and some just like big names, and don't like change, you understand ?.. As for the official Egyptian stand, i am pretty sure that the Egyptian military showed some interest in this Air craft, so i am sure they saw something good about it, agree ? I am sure they know way better than me, and other Egyptian members on here, and they were interested, not sure if their is any progress on the deal yet thu..... I admire this air craft a lot, and wish Egypt can get it, it will only improve as well.... And my father's take is almost the same as mine, and he is a retired pilot for the Egyptian air force, but he is very interested in TOT as well.


Egypt is a great country with a long history.
BRO,in accordance with some chinese forum sources. Egypt has signed up to the JFT 's framework by the rumor. Perhaps We shall get some authentic news report soon. 

enjoy the beautiful bird

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 03:22 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:21 PM ----------


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

[

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## houshanghai

THX SteveVonlanthenPhotography

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Najam Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

houshanghai its a pity he didnt get more pics of jf17 or f16 at izmir-- i dont know if he has photoshopped them?





Flickr: SteveVonlanthenPhotography's Photostream

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## houshanghai

ANTIBODY said:


> houshanghai its a pity he didnt get more pics of jf17 or f16 at izmir-- i dont know if he has photoshopped them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flickr: SteveVonlanthenPhotography's Photostream



BRO

Just relax,Believe me.There will be more and more nice pics of JFT from major airshows.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 06:48 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:46 AM ----------


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 07:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:03 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## houshanghai

---------- Post added at 05:53 AM ---------- Previous post was at 05:53 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Imran Khan

its PS? two together fly in air show?


----------



## Mosamania

I have a question for people here. Isn't the J-10 and the JF-17 fill similar roles?? And what is the difference between them?


----------



## houshanghai

Imran Khan said:


> its PS? two together fly in air show?



psed.....from a very famous chinese photographer, autumn's rain


----------



## Imran Khan

houshanghai said:


> psed.....from a very famous chinese photographer, autumn's rain


 
thats what i think because i already have whole jf-17 pic album in my pc and never seen it before sir .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sasquatch

Excellent Thread were going to supply Pakistan with 50 more of these babies

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mani2020

Mosamania said:


> I have a question for people here. Isn't the J-10 and the JF-17 fill similar roles?? And what is the difference between them?



For queries you should go for jf-17 main thread and not multi-media section....this question has been answered several times before....hope it may help you


----------



## Manticore

Mosamania said:


> I have a question for people here. Isn't the J-10 and the JF-17 fill similar roles?? And what is the difference between them?


payload and range is the difference , hence different roles--- avionics might end up to be similar-- details in the mil.aviation thread


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 05:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:37 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 05:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:04 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## houshanghai

link;

JF-17 Thunder of 26 Squadron "Black Spiders" Pakistan Air Force | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistanisage

I don't know about anyone else but I think JF 17 is one cool looking Fighter aircraft.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Last Hope

*^^Look at the tail paint of 16th Squadron.*





*The same maybe seen here, except for the serial # 11-134.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

*
Finally pictures are out of the JF-17 of the 16th Squadron (Black Panthers) which is operational near the Afghanistan border. These pictures are taken from the Dubai Air Show 2011 where three Thunders are taking part from the 16th Squadron. The serials are 11-130, 11-134 and the last one is unknown yet.*


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

Thunder rider

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 11:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:01 AM ----------










---------- Post added at 11:03 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:02 AM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

---------- Post added at 04:17 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## houshanghai

SOME OLD PICS

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## houshanghai

LINK;

http://blog.163.com/da_li_da_li/album/#m=1&aid=231865596&p=1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Strigon

The close up details shows its real beauty!


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## soul hacker

don't know if posted earlier this is something wow

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

windjammer's find

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Edevelop

ANTIBODY said:


>



Wow Is the second pic real?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Beautiful pics. thanks for sharing. How about some real fully loaded pics with SRAAM and AMRAAM, preferably on twin rails. That would be an ultimate aphordisiac.................. for Thunder fans


----------



## fjavaid

Amazing thread ...
A great effort by all the up loaders .!!!!!..

why the JFT pics have dried off ...... there were few some dayz back when the "New POD" got hightened ....other than that nothing ......

PAF should loos some strings


----------



## Najam Khan

Factory Thunders

Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Thorough Pro

Nice pics of a beautiful bird but something is still missing...............

Pics of fully loaded in A2A, A2G, & A2S configurations...


----------



## explorer9

Nice Pics!!! Ya fully loaded pics with armaments will be more appreciated.


----------



## Jango

Najam Khan said:


> Factory Thunders



Whats that little tow line kind of thing starting from the exahust?

Is there some electricity port in the ground?


----------



## Yang Xi Gua



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## 90 percent sleeping

is that a simulator?^


----------



## v9s

nuclearpak said:


> Whats that little tow line kind of thing starting from the exahust?
> 
> Is there some electricity port in the ground?



They're being injected with AllSpark

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Najam Khan

nuclearpak said:


> Whats that little tow line kind of thing starting from the exahust?
> 
> Is there some electricity port in the ground?


 
Yes, electricity discharger wire is connected to ground.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## v9s



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Nishan_101

v9s said:


>


 
This give our JF-17s eyes at night!!!


----------



## Windjammer

cb4 said:


> Wow Is the second pic real?



*Yup, here's more of the same
*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## acetophenol

Windjammer said:


>


 
Excuse my ignorance,
But where are the hardpoints positioned?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

acetophenol said:


> Excuse my ignorance,
> But where are the hardpoints positioned?



This should give you a rough idea.....three under each wing and one under belly centreline.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Windjammer said:


> This should give you a rough idea.....three under each wing and one under belly centreline.


 
Thanks windy,
I asked because in the previous picture the hard points werent visible.


----------



## Jango

Windjammer said:


> *Yup, here's more of the same
> *



Is this Peshawar?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## lkozhi

is this the wmd everyone is looking for  . what are the yellow markings indicating


----------



## Sevvv

Not bad! Looks pretty good to me, especially the last one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

lkozhi said:


> is this the wmd everyone is looking for  . what are the yellow markings indicating



If you are referring to the yellow markings on the ground, those are taxi lines, on which the Nose gear of the plane should be while moving and taxiing


----------



## lkozhi

nuclearpak said:


> If you are referring to the yellow markings on the ground, those are taxi lines, on which the Nose gear of the plane should be while moving and taxiing


no baba the yellow triangle on the wmd-7


----------



## VelocuR

lkozhi said:


> no baba the yellow triangle on the wmd-7








warning standard label, what about it?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaimiKhan

nuclearpak said:


> Is this Peshawar?



Its not Peshawar, the pic is from somewhere abroad, while JF-17 was in route to some airshow.

10-113 participated in last year Zhuhai Air Show, i believe the pic is somewhere from China.

Or on the way to Farnbrough AS, as this JF-17 participated in both of them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

lkozhi said:


> no baba the yellow triangle on the wmd-7



thats just a warning label.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Yang Xi Gua



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaimiKhan

Yang Xi Gua said:


>



Its not the cockpit of JF-17, its the new twin engine trainer cockpit, the L-15 i believe its called.


----------



## VCheng

lkozhi said:


> no baba the yellow triangle on the wmd-7


 


RaptorRX707 said:


> warning standard label, what about it?


 


nuclearpak said:


> thats just a warning label.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## BATMAN

Spider looks like a butterfly, while tiger looks like a lizard.
PAF should seriously find appropriate icons of both creatures.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## fjavaid

ANTIBODY said:


>


 
...its a treat to see those 2-anti ship C802s .... are these pics form last tests or later .......
i wud luv to see JFT carrying 2 sd-10s ..as well


----------



## Manticore

??????????_??_???

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore

[/COLOR]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## debashish_j20

the best thing about PAF is that they got some highly skilled pilots..i like them..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Darth Vader



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EGMI

it looks great

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore




----------



## VelocuR

I couldn't figure out, what is this under intake? kindly explain.


----------



## ezequielcuello14

beautiful aircraft, I love, I have understood that the height of a f16 block 20 in avionics, you can be? that has the radar scope? saludos


----------



## Manticore

ezequielcuello14 said:


> beautiful aircraft, I love, I have understood that the height of a f16 block 20 in avionics, you can be? that has the radar scope? saludos



avionics of blk1 jft = blk40 f16 [roughly]
please go through lower link and post in argentenian forums if you can---!
http://www.defence.pk/forums/jf-17-thunder/71435-jf-17-thunder-information-pool.html

this thread is the singlemost informative thread on jft





RaptorRX707 said:


> I couldn't figure out, what is this under intake? kindly explain.



above pic --golden chaff
lower pic-- gun










--check najam's link in the info pool for details

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

btw all these pics are 99% uploaded by me on my photo accounts --- there are people who are copy pasting this thread including the very name of the thread 

there are comparison pics/tables which are credited to me --- please dont crosslink/copy paste them as if they were made by you [please ask me like a gentleman and i wont refuse] - even the name of this thread is envisioned by me- I expect such behaviour from some indians but not from respectable pakistani members who are members on this forum aswell

please envision some good threads on your own without copy pasting mine from a-z ---keep in mind i havent mentioned who these people are

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore

husnain

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## valkyr_96

BATMAN said:


> Spider looks like a butterfly, while tiger looks like a lizard.
> PAF should seriously find appropriate icons of both creatures.



not sure about the spider but the panther on the vertical stabilizer is one that you can see in Chinese tattoos/art eg. http://www.freetattoodesigns.org/images/chinese-tattoo-tiger.gif 

this i believe is a honorable tribute to the Chinese 

as for the spider it is i believe a depiction of the black widow... the word widow carries a discredit to what should be a chivalrous duel...where no one dies....idealistic only to call out the very best of a man's character..and hence it (the word) is replaced by a spider. <<this however is open to intrepretation


----------



## Storm Force

THOSE PICTURES LOOK AWESOME 

JFT looks a really nice plane

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fab78

Nice bird !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## yusheng

JF17 with anti ship missile:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Maleesh

Damn! when are we getting this bird??


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## H.A.W.K

Looks awesome keep it up.........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## skybolt

[/IMG]

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

the beautiest plane for me...


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

more

¾üÊÂÌìµØ ¶¦Ê¢ÂÛÌ³

giant panda

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

credits to original uploaders -- this time i wasnt the uploader
cheers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore

husnain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer




----------



## Manticore




----------



## Inception-06

This girl looks like she is from Russia ^^


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Kompromat

Does, she come with the jet ?


----------



## VCheng

Aeronaut said:


> Does, she come with the jet ?



If that is so, I can predict lots of sales from brotherly Muslim countries for the JF-17. Lots of sales. Lots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Pakistanisage said:


> The Proof as they say is in the Pudding. So we will find out when JF-17 shoots few Tejas down.
> 
> Oops my mistake, the Tejas is still not operational till february 2013.
> 
> I guess we will have to wait...
> 
> The aircraft was planned in 1980's and has taken 30 years already, still not complete.
> 
> And yet you have no shame at all. I would be embarrased if I were you, Genius....



So thats 30 year old aircraft have much better engine, aviation, Radar then your brand new fighter ???


----------



## Kompromat

DRDO said:


> So thats 30 year old aircraft have much better engine, aviation, Radar then your brand new fighter ???




Its much better to have an air craft than trying to build one for 30 years and ending up having a disaster instead. F-16 has a better engine because is bigger than the JF-17.


----------



## W.11

DRDO said:


> So thats 30 year old aircraft have much better engine, aviation, Radar then your brand new fighter ???



30 year old fetus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Thorough Pro

Instead of stopping irresponsible and childish behaviour of other members involved in posting someones pics on a public forum, appparently without her permission, your own, not so funny post is definitely not appropriate as amoderator of this forum. 



Aeronaut said:


> Does, she come with the jet ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

hari sud said:


> There is only one country in the world which would design a horrendously inferior fighter jet , get it built with Chinese assistance who love publicity more than building fighter planes, still go around publishing a million photographs on all possible forums and try to sell it undercost ($15 million) and include lowest possible grade electronics and avionics in the plane.
> 
> You know who that country is ..... Pakistan.
> 
> You know which fighter jet i am talking about .... JF- 17
> 
> Just because, India about ten times larger country economically next door has built it a LCA, Pakistan must build one.
> 
> Pakistan could have spent all that money to buy F-16 or Grippen. You would need half that number and still be ahead.
> 
> China is a master of reverse engineering. Hence the plane would look impressive. But when it comes to technology and metallurgy behind it, electronics to fly it into the battle and weapons it would fire to kill the enemy, Chinese have not stolen enough technology to master to build modern day jet fighters. French are no fools to sell you the best electronics even if you buy just the shell from China and install French electronics. It still is a cheap copy. It is no different than $20 Rolex watch sold on the streets of Shanghai compare to $10,000 for the real stuff. A cheap copy is cheap anytime.



Sir
Iam amazed by the idiocy of your post and recoil at the thought of the lack of insight blended with sheer arogance which should put not only your parents but also your country to shame. You have done a great injustice to your fellow posters who argue a point but with decency and insight. You have obviously flushed your brains down the toilet instead of whatever you excrete which makes me wonder where your excrement goes. Having said that should I doubt why your post lacked insight. I have a lot of respect for your country and wont go down the route of maligning the LCA and start aflame war which is possibly your motive. I will also recommend that you be shown the door as you are not only unfit to be on this forum but also a source of shame to your country. POST REPORTED. COULD THE MODS PLEASE SHOW THIS BEINGTHE DOOR HOPEFULLY PERMANENTLY.
Araz


----------



## Ammyy

Aeronaut said:


> Its much better to have an air craft than trying to build one for 30 years and ending up having a disaster instead. F-16 has a better engine because is bigger than the JF-17.



Disaster ??? If your airforce with no choice had to accept incomplete fighter (or what china offer to you) so how LCA came into that category ??? 

IAF standards are really high nowadays they have choice of EF to F18 to Rafael then how the hell you think they will go for Tejas MK1 ?????


----------



## Thorough Pro

Looking at LCA, definitely no. is that why DRDO took 30 years thinking everything will get better by itself?



DRDO said:


> So thats 30 year old aircraft have much better engine, aviation, Radar then your brand new fighter ???


----------



## araz

DRDO said:


> Disaster ??? If your airforce with no choice had to accept incomplete fighter (or what china offer to you) so how LCA came into that category ???
> 
> IAF standards are really high nowadays they have choice of EF to F18 to Rafael then how the hell you think they will go for Tejas MK1 ?????


 Sir
We are guilty of having no or little resources and made a choice keeping our nascent aviation industry and infrastructure in mind. It worked for us because we have a functional plane which is a generation better than what we currently have and what it will replace. You on the other hand are guilty of lofty dreams and unrealistic aspirations which has rezulted in setbacks after setbacks and even tkday you do not have a plane worthy of being called a plane. So you have to make compromises on avionics, engine and have ended up with anotherwonder which is 10-15 yrs too late and will never get inducted except by force to prop up your dented egos. So you will throw more money and run after after the french and induct a plane which but for your country,s largess and generosity would have died a slow and painful death. Dont get me wrong it is a beautiful machine but for what purpose. 
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Ammyy

araz said:


> Sir
> We are guilty of having no or little resources and made a choice keeping our nascent aviation industry and infrastructure in mind. It worked for us because we have a functional plane which is a generation better than what we currently have and what it will replace. You on the other hand are guilty of lofty dreams and unrealistic aspirations which has rezulted in setbacks after setbacks and even tkday you do not have a plane worthy of being called a plane. So you have to make compromises on avionics, engine and have ended up with anotherwonder which is 10-15 yrs too late and will never get inducted except by force to prop up your dented egos. So you will throw more money and run after after the french and induct a plane which but for your country,s largess and generosity would have died a slow and painful death. Dont get me wrong it is a beautiful machine but for what purpose.
> Araz



We can not rely on incomplete machine with threads like China infront of us ... its not ego of IAF of our government but its a preparation so that 61 can not be repeated again.

now you can not win with numbers you need quality this is the reason IAF dnt want to choose LCA MK1 in large numbers.


----------



## Teeta

DRDO said:


> Disaster ??? If your airforce with no choice had to accept* incomplete fighter* (or what china offer to you) so how LCA came into that category ???
> 
> IAF standards are really high nowadays they have _choice of EF to F18 to Rafael then how the hell you think they will go for Tejas MK1 ?????_




Some interesting rants there. 

First : How do you define a "complete" and "incomplete" aircraft? JF-17 is a 4th generation fighter aircraft with decent capabilities. How does that make it an "incomplete" aircraft?

Secondly , what exactly is IAF looking for in LCA? Eurofighter capability in that light airframe?  You have to first "induct" MK1 and then make improvements from there, no? We didn't made F-22 from nothing. Alot of other designs preceded that aircraft.

I thought that both Pakistanis and Indians were making a light weight multi-role aircraft that will form the backbone of their air forces in the near future? Do you think LCA will be a class ahead of JF-17?

Why not just accept that Chinese/Pakistanis handled their project more efficiently than you did?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## araz

skybolt said:


> [/IMG]



Sorry but sbould this picture be considered " plane ****"! OH that JFTshe is such a tart!!drool drool! Sorry just could not help it.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Teeta said:


> [/I]
> 
> Some interesting rants there.
> 
> First : How do you define a "complete" and "incomplete" aircraft? JF-17 is a 4th generation fighter aircraft with decent capabilities. How does that make it an "incomplete" aircraft?
> 
> Secondly , what exactly is IAF looking for in LCA? Eurofighter capability in that light airframe?  You have first "induct" MK1 and then make improvements from there, no? We didn't made F-22 from nothing. Alot of other designs preceded that aircraft.
> 
> I thought that both Pakistanis and Indians were making a light weight multi-role aircraft that will form the backbone of their air forces in the near future? Do you think LCA will be a class ahead of JF-17?
> *
> Why not just accept that Chinese/Pakistanis handled their project more efficiently than you did?*



We had our first prototype flying in 4 years after the project initiated in 1998. We, have 3 Squadrons ready {3rd to be inducted soon}. On the other hand Tejas was supposed to join service in 1995, which now it will in 2015 - 20 years later than projected, if its not a failure than i don't know WHAT will you call it.


----------



## araz

DRDO said:


> We can not rely on incomplete machine with threads like China infront of us ... its not ego of IAF of our government but its a preparation so that 61 can not be repeated again.
> 
> now you can not win with numbers you need quality this is the reason IAF dnt want to choose LCA MK1 in large numbers.



Correction you do not have a machine which you can induct. Accept it that your strategy failed in delivering its objectives. Looking at it impartially your planners were guilty of gross underestimation of the complexities required to manufacture a machine. You could have had a hybrid plane with a russian engine and israeli avionics which would have served your purpose and given you a realistic chance of having a plane in service by now rather than"All made in India"crap when the necessary skill set was not there. Therefore my notion of "guilty of lofty dreams". The rest of your post is typical diplomatic drivel of a beaurocrat trying to justify a blatant blunder which is plain to see to the rest of the world other than the Indian tinted myopic vision.
Please save yourself the agony of justifying the unjustifiable and please consider the cost to your exchecquer in the process from this lofty episode of wet dreaming.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

araz said:


> Sorry but sbould this picture be considered " plane ****"! OH that JFTshe is such a tart!!drool drool! Sorry just could not help it.
> Araz



i agree weird photo, gives everybody bad ideas


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Najam Khan

Zhuahi air show 2012.














Zhuahi air show 2010.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## skybolt



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore




----------



## giant panda




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## shuttler



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

more pictures here
JF-17 | ?? - - Powered by PHPWind

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Darth Vader

JF 25 Shaheen version



didnt knew where to post

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore

JF-17 Thunders land in Pakistan after participating in Zhuhai Air Show
http://www.thekooza.com/jf-17-thunders-land-in-pakistan-after-participating-in-zhuhai-air-show/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajput_Pakistani

shuttler said:


>

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edevelop

In Izmir, Turkey

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ali khan1

good pics


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## muse

I visit this excellent thread at least once a week and keep wondering why this ship was designed under powered and with such short legs - and imagine it with 2 engines

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

muse said:


> I visit this excellent thread at least once a week and keep wondering why this ship was designed under powered and with such short legs - and imagine it with 2 engines



Chinese are not mature yet in engine development. Russians will only give specific engines.


----------



## muse

Yes -- but you know even with the proposed Chinese engine, at least what we know of it as on now (10% increase in thrust) it will still be underpowered - but one can dream, I suppose.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

muse said:


> I visit this excellent thread at least once a week and keep wondering why this ship was designed under powered and with such short legs - and imagine it with 2 engines



The answer is simple: to keeps costs down as much as possible while retaining as much of performance as possible. The JF-17 represents an excellent compromise according to PAF's needs.

Engine technology is very expensive, and dual-engine planes are more expensive to buy, maintain and use. What good is a better plane that we cannot afford?


----------



## muse

Argus Panoptes said:


> The answer is simple: to keeps costs down as much as possible while retaining as much of performance as possible. The JF-17 represents an excellent compromise according to PAF's needs.
> 
> Engine technology is very expensive, and dual-engine planes are more expensive to buy, maintain and use. What good is a better plane that we cannot afford?




Come on now, please think - all we hear from Pakistanis is their concern for costs, as if the purpose of the Air Force is to keep costs down - get propeller driven aircraft, keep your costs down, heck just do away with the Air force and reduce costs even further -- Armed Forces are maintained to give the state the ability to assert itself over adversaries - but if cost effectiveness is the criteria and not capabilities, then we have a problem -- 

Some argue that we cannot afford better more capabilities -- can we afford to not have them??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Argus Panoptes

muse said:


> Come on now, please think - all we hear from Pakistanis is their concern for costs, as if the purpose of the Air Force is to keep costs down - get propeller driven aircraft, keep your costs down, heck just do away with the Air force and reduce costs even further -- Armed Forces are maintained to give the state the ability to assert itself over adversaries - but if *cost effectiveness is the criteria and not capabilities*, then we have a problem --
> 
> Some argue that we cannot afford better more capabilities -- can we afford to not have them??



Sir, "cost effectiveness" by definition means the best possible performance for the best affordable cost. We may want, indeed need, more capabilities, but we cannot afford them. You are correct we may have a problem, and it is called "the economy".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## muse

Argus Panoptes said:


> Sir, "cost effectiveness" by definition means the best possible performance for the best affordable cost. We may want, indeed need, more capabilities, but we cannot afford them. You are correct we may have a problem, and it is called "the economy".



See post number 298 on this thread :

http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/211194-altay-mbt-news-discussions-8.html#post4110168t


----------



## Argus Panoptes

muse said:


> See post number 298 on this thread :
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/turkey-defence/211194-altay-mbt-news-discussions-8.html#post4110168t



I read that post with interest, and note that intentions to create something military that is best in the world is noble, but must be backed by specific resources: time, effort, expertise and lots of money. We have lots of the first two, some of the third, but very little of the last attribute.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## khanasifm

ANTIBODY said:


>




is there room under the fc-1 intake Plus rear for pylons like FTC 2k, j10 , a5 etc ?

http://blogs.defensenews.com/intercepts/files/2012/11/FTC2000G-Back.jpeg


http://pafwallpapers.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/jf-17_thunder_dsi_intake_01.jpg

https://picasaweb.google.com/107846...ylonsAndWeaponsWalkaround#5736002814798646434



http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MJt-vHAeF4w/UHw4UmU3h9I/AAAAAAAAEJ0/cSZ3lW7-7OU/s1600/j-10b.jpg


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## air marshal



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

An Agile Fighter


----------



## Liquidmetal

ANTIBODY said:


>



nice pic, can someone tell me which missiles this jet is carrying? Maybe I am wrong but the wingtip missile are the same on both sides but the other two look different, seems to me these are two different weapons. Any ideas what they are?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Alpha1

The RD-93

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## graphican

Manticore said:


>



WAO.. I never noticed but it has air-brakes on the lateral sides of the engine.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## S.U.R.B.

graphican said:


> WAO.. I never noticed but it has air-brakes on the lateral sides of the engine.



Not only that, it has a pair under the fuselage as well.









And here\/\/\/, i've edited the image a bit to indicate those....

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Edevelop



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## aziqbal

I am looking for serial 10-124 has anyone got picture of this unit?


----------



## Nishan_101

Its the mistake of the GoP on not giving PAC the needed money like about $2 Billion in 2007/8 so that they can easily make 100 of JF-17 Block-I that will be able to replace 45-50 A-5C and some 50-60 F-7s or Mirages.

This would be helpful for the local economy as well if all or 50% of the components would be produced locally along with local assembly of the engines from Russian co-operation at PAC.


----------



## Imran Khan

Star Wars said:


> Does JF-17 have BVR capability ?


its 22-12-2013?


----------



## Ra.aZ



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## nomi007

Imran Khan said:


> its 22-12-2013?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

Good work Pakistan, workmanship looks great!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat




----------



## Men in Green



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aamirnehal

Alhamdulillah, Allah's Help is with Islam and Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HariPrasad

Good pictures!!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## he-man

Nice,,like the paint scheme

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ankur Gupta

Nice pictures

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The hero of Islam

The fighters of Islam. Love you Pakistan. I don't care you love me or not

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

cant see the pics.....pls upload them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rida.rwp

very awesome, I like it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pangu

The fighter looks awesome! I like the unit tail marking, tastefully done!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SipahSalar

shuttler said:


>


Excellent "package"
Truly a WMD.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hurter

Will PAF consider next project after JF-17? Next fighter jet?


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

any future plans for saudi joining this program ?


----------



## fjavaid

Rakan.SA said:


> any future plans for saudi joining this program ?


i dont see that happening ...EFs, F-15s thy already hv their hands full ....


----------



## Rakan.SA

fjavaid said:


> i dont see that happening ...EFs, F-15s thy already hv their hands full ....


yes its true.. but it is still useful. imagine saudi national guard want its own jets ?
plus imagine if we join them and take it to the next level ? 10 -15 years from now this plane can be something else. you never know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shabi1

Rakan.SA said:


> yes its true.. but it is still useful. imagine saudi national guard want its own jets ?
> plus imagine if we join them and take it to the next level ? 10 -15 years from now this plane can be something else. you never know



Yes true, its good to fill in as a low running cost workhorse to free up funds for other projects, the running cost on the latest jets are way too much, plus offers the advanced weapons that US/EU will never release.. but Pakistan should start thinking of JF-18 or JF-31 in 10yrs.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rakan.SA

Shabi1 said:


> Yes true, its good to fill in as a low running cost workhorse to free up funds for other projects, the running cost on the latest jets are way too much, plus offers the advanced weapons that US/EU will never release.. but Pakistan should start thinking of JF-18 or JF-31 in 10yrs.


my personal opinion we should have joined from the start. anyways if this might cause saudi some political tension with the west. i think we still should join the program secretly from under the table. we should put all our weight on this project even if its done unofficially. i have the same opinion on all pakistani R&D missiles program. 
i think saudi pak relations are not as its suppose to be. maybe they are lazy. OR maybe they work together quietly for political reasons. one thing for sure is saudi government always work quietly specially in those types of work.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Rakan.SA said:


> my personal opinion we should have joined from the start. anyways if this might cause saudi some political tension with the west. i think we still should join the program secretly from under the table. we should put all our weight on this project even if its done unofficially. i have the same opinion on all pakistani R&D missiles program.
> i think saudi pak relations are not as its suppose to be. maybe they are lazy. OR maybe they work together quietly for political reasons. one thing for sure is saudi government always work quietly specially in those types of work.



Saudi investment can lead to something like this. A true rival to Gripen-NG

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## gomerker23

Manticore said:


>



good images


----------



## mingle

Rakan.SA said:


> yes its true.. but it is still useful. imagine saudi national guard want its own jets ?
> plus imagine if we join them and take it to the next level ? 10 -15 years from now this plane can be something else. you never know


Its not wise to raise another airforce national guards r good with choppers .


----------



## black-hawk_101

Argentina and Burma might be the only countries that would be procuring it.


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore




----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dil Pakistan

Manticore said:


>



This engine is DEFINITELY NOT the RD-93. The colour of the fire is a give away. 

Can anyone please comment.

@Chinese-Dragon; @ChineseTiger1986; @ChineseLuver; @Windjammer; @Manticore


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## qamaruzzaman90

Real thunder


----------



## LonE_WolF



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Sandman

@Manticore can u post pics like these of F7?


----------



## Manticore

DesertFox97 said:


> @Manticore can u post pics like these of F7?


Mirage, F-7PG and other combat aircrafts
we have a general mirage and f7 thread which has pictures as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman

Manticore said:


> Mirage, F-7PG and other combat aircrafts
> we have a general mirage and f7 thread which has pictures as well


oh can u give me link?


----------



## HRK

DesertFox97 said:


> oh can u give me link?



link already given in his post ... 

click here: Mirage, F-7PG and other combat aircrafts


----------



## The Sandman

HRK said:


> link already given in his post ...
> 
> click here: Mirage, F-7PG and other combat aircrafts


lol didn't saw it


----------



## Manticore

optimisticlad said:


> Does JF 17 capable of precision strikes...like F 16 ...


yes
JF-17 Thunder's Armament | Page 8

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bilal.

Manticore said:


>



It also seems to have an additional MAWS on top of the intake


----------



## shanipisces2002

ain't the refueling probe very different then the previous block version this one looks more better honestly speaking or its a CG ??


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Kompromat

I have 3 files that are "too big to upload" here  

@WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

Salman's Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ra.aZ

Horus said:


> I have 3 files that are "too big to upload" here
> 
> @WebMaster



I'm not sure of the rules but you could upload to flickr and then embed here using their code...

or you could resize it something like 2560px width and then try uploading here


----------



## Maarkhoor



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## air marshal

Salman's Collection

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

JF-17 + CM-400AKG ASM

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

Looks like camera on center line hard points to monitor missile carriage and perhaps launch


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## khanasifm

I think it is MINHASIANS vs MIHNASIANS is this a typo?






[/QUOTE]


Nothing yet on No 14??? Tail Choppers but looks like recent interview of PAF Kasir Tufial confirmed it

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## echo 1

khanasifm said:


> I think it is MINHASIANS vs MIHNASIANS is this a typo?




Nothing yet on No 14??? Tail Choppers but looks like recent interview of PAF Kasir Tufial confirmed it[/QUOTE]
Just wondering if these can be bought online or in Pakistan? Both look absolutely awesome


----------



## masud

guardians of the arabian .......... i am little bit confused. is this squardron for arabia or just name?


----------



## untitled

masud said:


> guardians of the arabian .......... i am little bit confused. is this squardron for arabia or just name?



It means Arabian Sea
The very sea off the coast of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masud

member.exe said:


> It means Arabian Sea
> The very sea of the coast of Pakistan


so this is some kind of navy sqaddron and also noticed paf pilot waring orange suit............that,s good.


----------



## cougar

Orange suit so that they can be visible in water in case of crash


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Talon

echo 1 said:


> Nothing yet on No 14??? Tail Choppers but looks like recent interview of PAF Kasir Tufial confirmed it


Just wondering if these can be bought online or in Pakistan? Both look absolutely awesome[/QUOTE]
Most PAF patches are printed by SETHI Printers,Sargodha



masud said:


> guardians of the arabian .......... i am little bit confused. is this squardron for arabia or just name?


Guardians of Arabian Sea


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Manticore



Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

https://www.facebook.com/SAirCollection/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

masud said:


> guardians of the arabian .......... i am little bit confused. is this squardron for arabia or just name?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Windjammer



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Friendly



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## kurkak

I like it


----------



## Fabricio Tavares

Excellent photos!


----------



## F-7



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

JF-17 Thunder (Serial# 17-238)

https://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17/149


----------



## blain2

F-7 said:


>


It would be nice to see this video in high definition format. Great air to air shots!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/494

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/529

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## rocketman0409

beautiful pictures. the plane looks good as well

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/572


----------



## mil-avia

*Four wire-frame graphics of JF-17 aircraft :*





*1920 × 1080 pixels*





*1920 × 1080 pixels*





*1920 × 1080 pixels*





*1920 × 1080 pixels*


Related link(s).

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## air marshal

http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/1025

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot Lover



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Mohammad Ilyas

JF-17 is really our biggest success.


----------



## khanasifm

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/572


----------



## khanasifm

Ftc -2000 upgrades for ground attack with additional pylons on intake / fuselage


----------



## StormBreaker

air marshal said:


> http://falcons.pk/photo/JF-17-Thunder/572


What’s with the rust


----------



## dinovandoorn



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

